

Try RethinkDB: How we did it - nickstinemates
http://nick.stinemat.es/#rethink-docker-technology

======
shykes
There are a lot of really cool tricks in this post for deploying Docker in a
"real-life" installation, including disk quota, service orchestration, and
dynamically routing traffic to your containers. A great example of how to take
advantage of Docker's flexibility.

The rest of Nick's blog is worth a look too! Great stuff.

------
nickstinemates
Hello, blog author here. I'm here to answer any questions or to address
anything ambiguous in the post.

~~~
dubcanada
What sort of experience do you have with RethinkDB? Have you used it in
production?

~~~
andrewmunsell
I'd also like to hear someone's experience with RethinkDB. The admin interface
is fantastic.

~~~
coffeemug
slava @ rethink here. There are dozens of production projects built on top of
Rethink. We're in the process of working with the customers to publish case
studies (rough ETA on this is end of summer).

FYI, here's a list of things to do before we label Rethink production-ready:
[https://github.com/rethinkdb/rethinkdb/issues/1174](https://github.com/rethinkdb/rethinkdb/issues/1174)
(though Rethink is already really good for doing real work).

------
coffeemug
slava @ rethink here. Nick @ dotcloud did phenomenal work with getting this
project off the ground, so I'm here to answer any questions about RethinkDB
while Nick will be covering Docker questions.

~~~
derengel
Is RethinkDB suitable for CRUD applications?

~~~
jdoliner
RethinkDB has an API that's very capable of doing CRUD operations (and a lot
more). Probably the only way it could not fill your CRUD needs is if you
didn't like the ways you can access it. We have official drivers for Python,
Ruby and Javascript and community drivers for a whole bunch of other
languages.

